# folding Design #3



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Hey

had some Ideas for another Design last Weekend...

I don´t know how you feel about that but it always kills me to have something in my Head and no time to actually *do* it...i was

really lucky to find some time to bring her to life that fast.

This one is easier to make, compared to the Dovetail Design.

The Ratio is better: Only 90mm small closed and 140mm opened.

Really i mean really comfortable to hold. A nice big Pinkyhole and a thinner area for Ring- and Middle-finger.

The Rubber force will pull in the "Open" direction, so no risk of it closing.

Again used Ball-detent set screws to firmly lock the Sling into both positions.

Since i lacked some additional time i went for a "brushed" look instead of blasting her.

I call her *"The Communicator"*, because she looks a bit like that Start Trek thingy for me.

A nice Weekend to all of you!

Cheers





































Made a crappy .gif again:


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Spock to captain Antraxx,

Very cool shooter/communicator. If you could only figure out a way to get it to make the beepbeep the one on the show used to!!

Nice work,
SF


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

Wow! Excellent piece. As I look at the hand saws, rasps, files and knives I'm trying to attack wood with, I have to laugh as I compare them to your level of technology&#8230; It's like comparing a WWI biplane to a stealth bomber!


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

SmilingFury said:


> Very cool shooter/communicator. If you could only figure out a way to get it to make the beepbeep the one on the show used to!!


Hmmm...no Beep  ...

but it "clicks" nice...

you know what? I´ll try to squeeze a Clip out of my DSLR an upload a real Video...with Sound and all


----------



## Bighaze51 (Sep 30, 2013)

Bllaallaaallaap! Your design is very logical! And magical


----------



## Sharker (Sep 15, 2013)

Woa, thats really futuristic design  cool!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Very cool buddy!


----------



## Mister Magpie (Apr 10, 2013)

THAT! is patent-worthy!


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Thank you very much Guys 



Bighaze51 said:


> Bllaallaaallaap! Your design is very logical! And magical


Thanks. I like it simple...Brevity is the soul of wit 



Lacumo said:


> Wow! Excellent piece. As I look at the hand saws, rasps, files and knives I'm trying to attack wood with, I have to laugh as I compare them to your level of technology&#8230; It's like comparing a WWI biplane to a stealth bomber!


Hehe...i think you overrate Aluminum. First of all i bet you wouldn´t believe how much of this one is actually filed, 2nd...Aluminum is not only softer compared to some Hardwoods...since the texture is always the same i find it easier to handle.



generic said:


> THAT! is patent-worthy!


Thanks generic....well...*cough*



e~shot said:


> Very cool buddy!


Thanks Mate :wave:



Sharker said:


> Woa, thats really futuristic design cool!


Thanks Sharker!

Managed to create AND upload a Vid...unbelievable :stupidcomp:

Hope it will work:


----------



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

Very, very cool. Let me know if you are interested in selling one. I am a complete sucker for this sort of thing. I'd buy one in a hot second.
winnie


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

> i think you overrate Aluminum.


That's not hard for me to do -- the extent of my metalworking experience and ability is using the aluminum foil I get at the supermarket!


----------



## Withak (Aug 26, 2013)

Amazing work, just amazing. Love the design.


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

I actually like the gif's that you have been making.  Your design is awesome!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

That is a beautiful piece!!! And excellent craftsmanship. I love the grip on that one ... just what I like, a pinky hole and a high hold up near the band ties.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## dan ford (May 13, 2013)

Very very cool !!!! 
Love it !


----------



## Tom Kretschmer (Apr 4, 2013)

Perfect work, as allways. :thumbsup:


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Impressive Antraxx! Great job as usual! Thanks for making.


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Very sleek!


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

You got crazy skill.


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

Do you make these in work?....


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

After watching your video, I much prefer the design that folds at the middle, rather than the design with the sliding fork arms. I tend to point the fork tips toward the target so that my wrist is straighter. But with those sliding fork arms, I fear I would tend to collapse the frame under heavy draw. Do you have a mechanism for locking everything in place?

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Very cool man, excellent work!


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

You raelly are a maniac that is so so unbelivebilstunning !


----------



## Bob at Draco (Feb 18, 2013)

You better patent it now so none of the rest of us can build one. Oh, wait a minute, none of the rest of us can any way.

That is one fine shooter right there.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

The Esperanto of slingshots!!!

...In another time, on another supercontinent, slingshooters will use this high technical device on their virtual targets, whilst taking a break of their suspended animation (sorry for the Isaac Asimov rant!!! LOL!! )

EXCELLENT!!!!

Q


----------



## JetBlack (Mar 9, 2012)

Doubles as an impact weapon/punch ring from the looks of the pinky hole.


----------



## JetBlack (Mar 9, 2012)

Bob at Draco said:


> You better patent it now so none of the rest of us can build one. Oh, wait a minute, none of the rest of us can any way.
> 
> That is one fine shooter right there.


too bad a patent would cost thousands, no joke


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Thank you very much Guys!



Winnie said:


> Very, very cool. Let me know if you are interested in selling one. I am a complete sucker for this sort of thing. I'd buy one in a hot second.
> winnie


I´ll update you on that matter maybe, but definetly not in the near Future. My problem is always that i want to try something new with every step. Making the same stuff over and over again is boring for me. But thank you for your Interest, means a lot to me!



Lacumo said:


> > i think you overrate Aluminum.
> 
> 
> That's not hard for me to do -- the extent of my metalworking experience and ability is using the aluminum foil I get at the supermarket!


There are so many easy ways around, just go to a hardware store, buy a 3mm aluminum sheet and a hack saw and start your lessons 



Withak said:


> Amazing work, just amazing. Love the design.


Thanks Withak 



SamuraiSamoht said:


> I actually like the gif's that you have been making.  Your design is awesome!


Thanks lol...same problems everytime...when it´s ready and looking good...to big to upload...i badly need my own webspace somewhere.



dan ford said:


> Very very cool !!!!
> Love it !


Hey Dan! Your crafting some awesome Slings lately, thanks for your Comment!



scarfaceTom said:


> Perfect work, as allways.


Thank you very much Mr. Lamination 



Btoon84 said:


> Impressive Antraxx! Great job as usual! Thanks for making.


Thank you very much Buddy :wave:



BCluxor said:


> Very sleek!


Thanks BC.



GHT said:


> You got crazy skill.


Just a lot of ideas and a little bit of experience. It´s over a year now that i started here with my first one. Thanks for posting.



blue pocket rocket said:


> Do you make these in work?....


You mean at work? Yes. During my Breaks and i stay longer after i logged out. I don´t have a Drillpress at home and if i had one it wouldn´t be one that can handle a 20mm Drill  Cheers



Charles said:


> After watching your video, I much prefer the design that folds at the middle, rather than the design with the sliding fork arms. I tend to point the fork tips toward the target so that my wrist is straighter. But with those sliding fork arms, I fear I would tend to collapse the frame under heavy draw. Do you have a mechanism for locking everything in place?
> 
> Cheers .... Charles


Thank you very much Charles. Your visits always mean a lot to me.

I would also prefer it because it´s simpler. But thats what Prototypes are for right? Experimenting is what brings us forward.

Yes, there is a mechanism. I use special screws for it.










The folding one is forced open by the rubber, so those screws just lock the frame open and don´t have to bear any forces.

The Sliding one works the same and until now i had no issues because there is a little hole where the balls from the screws will lock into.

If your special shooting style would cause probems you could use what i did first:










Takes longer to open/close the Sling, but those will lock the Arms into place making it impossible for them to move. I designed the Forkarms to handel both kinds of Screws.

Cheers



Danny0663 said:


> Very cool man, excellent work!


Thank you Buddy...i consider you "Brother in Arms" since late...hope thats ok? 



leon13 said:


> You raelly are a maniac that is so so unbelivebilstunning !


Yes indeed, thats my profession lol. Thanks Leon.



Bob at Draco said:


> You better patent it now so none of the rest of us can build one. Oh, wait a minute, none of the rest of us can any way.
> 
> That is one fine shooter right there.


Thank you very much Draco!

Not commenting on the other issue tho...thats just not my style...but...i´m working on an answer...stay tuned.



JetBlack said:


> Doubles as an impact weapon/punch ring from the looks of the pinky hole.


Ha Lol, exactly what my mate at work said! I think with bigger (a LOT bigger) Tubeholes you might be abled to hold it like a punch-ring.

Thanks man!


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

I hear the transformer's noise everytime I see you unfold it. So epic.


----------



## moforuss (Sep 17, 2013)

WOW.IOnly been in the forum for a very short while and not really posted anything yet but seriously i would sell my left one to own something like this.Fantastic work.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Futuristic! The work is Amazing.


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Another very nice design. An original concept very well executed. Congratulations! What took you so long?  They need to start a slingshot of the week thread for you.  Exceptional workmanship! Good Job! Get back to work!


----------



## flicks (Feb 16, 2013)

Very nice shooter Antraxx. A really cool soundscape too!


----------



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

Good job man,these desighns rule! :headbang:


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

All Buns Glazing said:


> I hear the transformer's noise everytime I see you unfold it. So epic.


Really? I always see Megan Fox crawling out of my Computer  Thanks ABG!



moforuss said:


> WOW.IOnly been in the forum for a very short while and not really posted anything yet but seriously i would sell my left one to own something like this.Fantastic work.


Thank you moforuss.



Bob Fionda said:


> Futuristic! The work is Amazing.


Thank you very much for taking your time master Bob :wave:



Can-Opener said:


> Another very nice design. An original concept very well executed. Congratulations! What took you so long? They need to start a slingshot of the week thread for you. Exceptional workmanship! Good Job! Get back to work!


Hey Mate, thanks for your Comment...well...that might as well be "The Storm before the Silence"...who knows...



flicks said:


> Very nice shooter Antraxx. A really cool soundscape too!


Thanks flicks...glad you like it...even without a ... you know what 



crypter27 said:


> Good job man,these desighns rule! :headbang:


Thanks man!


----------



## Cervantes (Jun 10, 2011)

A little tinkering and there could easily be a belt buckle... thing.. there.


----------



## danmakesshooters (Oct 6, 2012)

generic said:


> THAT! is patent-worthy!


 :yeahthat: thats a brilliant idea, arent the edges a little sharp? just a thought... Great work!!


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

Very inventive, sleek and sexy. Awesome work!


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Outstanding TrAx, how can we mortals compete! This is in a class all by itself, congratulations!


----------



## Yago (Mar 29, 2013)

this is a smart beauty


----------

